# tip : cleaning the exterior of camper



## WayneB

I've tried the 'store bought' washes and soaps to remove the crud, road grime, black streaks and been left wanting.

Several years ago I tried laundry soap 'pods' and bleach and it gets it.

I use the 'that looks about right' measurement method,
 1-2 pods of el cheapo laundry soap,
 1/2 gallon of bleach
 generous squirt of Dawn dish soap

 Do a 'top down' style wash, no pre-rinse. Let the solution run down the sides, and keep it wet and moving as long as possible before rinsing.
 I've found it even gets the streaks out of the plastic trims at the doorframes and corners.

Tried it out on a buddy's (8 y/o) rig that had set under pines for 2 years, one wash and it cleaned right up.

I do my rig once a quarter, and before major moves I do a second wash with a whole tub of go-jo to slick n shine it up so bugs rinse off.


----------



## T-N-T

bleach is king with those black streaks and whatnot on campers.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## T-N-T

While we are cleaning campers....

The black crud that gets in under your awning fabric-
Get a spray bottle and fill half with bleach and half with water.  Spray the whole thing down wet with the solution and then roll it up for about 5 minutes.  Unroll and rinse.
Will make it as new as its gonna get.


----------



## 3ringer

I use "awesome cleaner " from Dollar General and Magic Erasers. It gives a good deep cleaning with elbow grease.


----------



## 3ringer

WayneB said:


> I've tried the 'store bought' washes and soaps to remove the crud, road grime, black streaks and been left wanting.
> 
> Several years ago I tried laundry soap 'pods' and bleach and it gets it.
> 
> I use the 'that looks about right' measurement method,
> 1-2 pods of el cheapo laundry soap,
> 1/2 gallon of bleach
> generous squirt of Dawn dish soap
> 
> Do a 'top down' style wash, no pre-rinse. Let the solution run down the sides, and keep it wet and moving as long as possible before rinsing.
> I've found it even gets the streaks out of the plastic trims at the doorframes and corners.
> 
> Tried it out on a buddy's (8 y/o) rig that had set under pines for 2 years, one wash and it cleaned right up.
> 
> I do my rig once a quarter, and before major moves I do a second wash with a whole tub of go-jo to slick n shine it up so bugs rinse off.



Do you dilute the mixture with any water ?


----------



## WayneB

I forgot that, I do dilute with 1/2 to 1 gallon of water. Again, I use the 'TLAR' method of measuring.

great thing about this is there is little effort other than moving the brush frequently...


----------



## Oldstick

I agree, bleach is the main ingredient for dissolving the black mildew and tree stains.  I usually mix 75% water to 25% bleach in a garden type sprayer, get one made for bleach/chemical use)  then add a measure of dishwasher detergent.  Spray and soak, spray and soak, spray and soak  and scrub with a long handled brush as needed.  Then rinse with a hose/pressure washer and repeat if needed.

From experience, be cautious with using caustic cleaners like 409 or simple green on painted aluminum parts.  It can dissolve the paint and oxidize the aluminum, although it will clean off the gunk as well.


----------



## riprap

Mean green, greased lightning, totally awesome...any of these will get the black streaks off. I can do my whole 30ft 5th wheel with 3/4 of a bottle. I wet the side I'm on, spray down with whichever cleaner I have and then use a bucket of regular car wash soap with a soft long handled brush. Comes off really easy. The awning may take a couple of tries. The bleach trick probably easier for that.


----------



## 3ringer

When I was shopping for a used TrailManor , I found one that had paint damage. He said that he sprayed a cleaner on it called Purple Power I believe it was. Anyway , it spotted up the whole side of his camper before he realized it. TrailManors have some kind of clear coating over the paint that can be damaged by some cleaners. You have to be careful what you use to clean your camper with.


----------



## riprap

3ringer said:


> When I was shopping for a used TrailManor , I found one that had paint damage. He said that he sprayed a cleaner on it called Purple Power I believe it was. Anyway , it spotted up the whole side of his camper before he realized it. TrailManors have some kind of clear coating over the paint that can be damaged by some cleaners. You have to be careful what you use to clean your camper with.



It could be the age. I have an older bumper pull wilderness camper that is 30 yrs old. Every time I wash it I lose a little more paint. The sun is your enemy. As bad as I don't want to, I'm going to wax my 5th wheel soon. It's has smooth sides so that's a plus.


----------



## WayneB

purple power is NOT paint or aluminum friendly.


----------



## Oldstick

Yep, I learned the hard way about harsh cleaners on painted aluminum with a pop-up camper we had.  The only good thing, it was a one-piece aluminum roof so it didn't rust or leak even with the paint missing.


----------



## 3ringer

riprap said:


> It could be the age. I have an older bumper pull wilderness camper that is 30 yrs old. Every time I wash it I lose a little more paint. The sun is your enemy. As bad as I don't want to, I'm going to wax my 5th wheel soon. It's has smooth sides so that's a plus.



Yes it was a 16 year old camper. The cleaner ate through to the metal.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Seeing is Believing as you can see in these photos of my camper.


Please click this link below and see what a great job this product did on my camper.  See the before and after photos.  This was a 1980 model camper that I bought used back in 1995 and after my wife died in 2006, I finally decided to sell it since I didn't go camping anymore.  It looked like brand new after cleaning. 

This product is called JOMAX and is available in a one-gallon container and it doesn't take much.  Just read the instructions and follow them precisely as this is mixed with the ECO-Friendly Clorox product and it doesn't harm the paint, aluminum, glass, or steel etc at all.  These two product are mixed together and applied on by a sprayer which makes it very easy to do.  I bought two different types of long handle brushes with different types of bristles and they did great as you could use a ladder platform on the side of the camper and be able to reach the entire roof as well from either side that way.  I promise you that it will amaze you just how easy it is to clean your entire camper, mobile home, or any vinyl surface as well.  Just check out this JOMAX product that I also put a link to in my original post back several years ago.  

You can get it at Home Depot, Lowes etc and it won't cost you an arm or leg either.

It works GREAT !!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=311200&highlight=before+after+cleaning+camper


----------



## saltysenior

dish soap mixed with bleach forms a deadly gas..


----------



## WayneB

saltysenior said:


> dish soap mixed with bleach forms a deadly gas..



negative. Ammonia and bleach does though.


----------

